# Stream, Baby, Stream works fine



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Works just fine on my Plus.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

monkeydust said:


> Works just fine on my Plus.


Externally outside of the home? Or are you talking just inside the home network? I think the internal streaming is suppose to work out of the box. It's the slingbox like internet streaming that's "coming soon." Correct?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Internal. Stream baby stream is a third party app that hasn't been updated in years. It is what we use stream all sorts of encoded videos from my pc. Was just saying that it seems to work fine (whereas it does not work with my Mini).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

monkeydust said:


> Works just fine on my Plus.


But what about PyTiVo?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

crxssi said:


> But what about PyTiVo?


I've never used it. What does it do?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

monkeydust said:


> I've never used it. What does it do?


http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo
https://github.com/wmcbrine/pytivo/


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

crxssi said:


> http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo
> https://github.com/wmcbrine/pytivo/


So, it says it lets you stream from pc to Tivo. Any reason I would want to use that over Stream, Baby, Stream? Only problem I ever have with that is that we have to keep that command window open and occasionally it stops working and have to reboot.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

monkeydust said:


> So, it says it lets you stream from pc to Tivo. Any reason I would want to use that over Stream, Baby, Stream? Only problem I ever have with that is that we have to keep that command window open and occasionally it stops working and have to reboot.


I use the same method for PyTivo, though I think it's possible to have a service running in the background. PyTivo uses file transfers instead of streaming.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

NYHeel said:


> PyTivo uses file transfers instead of streaming.


Really? This page said it streams.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

monkeydust said:


> Really? This page said it streams.


That's the original post from 2006 when the terminology hadn't really been settled on.  It "streams" in that you can watch the recording while it's transferring but you can't skip ahead past the portion that has already transferred like you can with streambaby.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok, thanks. I guess for me one advantage of PyTivo would be that I could transfer some shows to the Tivo and then use my Mini to view since Stream, Baby, Stream does not work on the Mini. But, my Mini is on a Samsung SmartTV that can stream off my PC (although without FF/REW functionality)


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

monkeydust said:


> I guess for me one advantage of PyTivo would be that I could transfer some shows to the Tivo and then use my Mini to view since Stream, Baby, Stream does not work on the Mini.


You can also push with Streambaby and then view the recording on the Mini. In my opinion Streambaby is far superior to Pytivo (except for the ability to stream music). So I use Streambaby for video (stream and push) and then have Pytivo running only for mp3s.


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

ramiss said:


> In my opinion Streambaby is far superior to Pytivo (except for the ability to stream music).


ramiss, i am not saying that you are wrong about this, but i am curious about your reasoning.

What is it that makes streambaby superior over pytivo for video?

TC


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I could never keep Streambaby working and once I got the Roamio I gave up on trying. pyTivo works great. Just wish I could get Movie poster art to transfer over too when I use the metadata program.(forgot its name)


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

I am glad to see that Streambaby works with the Roamios. I am considering replacing my Series 3 HD with a Roamio Basic. I like Streambaby for watching 30 minute to 1 hour videos. But due to the 1 GB buffer, watching a 2 hour hidef movie is interrupted several times for rebuffering. Is there a workaround for this or has a newer version been released with a larger buffer? BTW, I use Metadata Generator to create the metadata.


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

kflinch said:


> I am glad to see that Streambaby works with the Roamios. I am considering replacing my Series 3 HD with a Roamio Basic. I like Streambaby for watching 30 minute to 1 hour videos. But due to the 1 GB buffer, watching a 2 hour hidef movie is interrupted several times for rebuffering. Is there a workaround for this or has a newer version been released with a larger buffer? BTW, I use Metadata Generator to create the metadata.


I can answer my own question. There is indeed a new version of Streambaby. I have v29. The latest is v42. The 1 GB buffer was removed in v31. The buffer is now set to 20GB and can be changed in the .ini file. Yippee! Many thanks to the person/people working on this.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

kflinch said:


> I can answer my own question. There is indeed a new version of Streambaby. I have v29. The latest is v42. The 1 GB buffer was removed in v31. The buffer is now set to 20GB and can be changed in the .ini file. Yippee! Many thanks to the person/people working on this.


Where did you find this? Still v29 at

https://code.google.com/p/streambaby/

Edit: answered my own question, v42 is at

http://sourceforge.net/projects/streambaby/


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

I like the new features - higher buffer and automatic metadata. I could not get the directory password to work. I submitted a ticket to Sourceforge.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Or maybe visit the Streambaby thread here on TivoCommunity?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416858
The new one works great with my MacPro upstairs via wifi to my Roamio downstairs!


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Is there a walkthrough on how to configure this?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

chrispitude said:


> Is there a walkthrough on how to configure this?


https://sourceforge.net/p/streambaby/wiki/getting_started/


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> https://sourceforge.net/p/streambaby/wiki/getting_started/


Thank you! I clicked Support and it pointed me to the forum and so I went off into the weeds without coming back to see the Wiki link.


----------

